# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Steroid.com

## Warrior

I can not access the domain Steroid .com - it is filtered as "SEX".

Can someone pull up Steroid.com and view the source code... and see if there is a meta-tag causing this. I can not pull up anything to go with Steroid.com - the main page with all thie links, the message board, nothin'  :Don't know:  Only AnabolicReview.com

----------


## mass junkie

it does not allow you to view the source

----------


## Lozgod

Comes up fine for me.  :Smilie:

----------


## Warrior

> Comes up fine for me.


Yeah... well you don't live in a society where they choose what you can see and what you can't...

Right now, if you are in the forums using Steroid .com (not AnabolicReview or the direct IP addy) - go up to VIEW >> Source and look in the META tags for something that would categorize it as SEX or MATURE...

----------


## SportsMedVIP

Bro, I know HTML very well. Here's your Meta tag info. I see nothing that makes sense with your problem. A few typos that will stop the funtionality of the meta tag, but nothing about f*cking. 

meta http-equiv="Content-Type" Content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<META Name=description Content="Steroid . com provides detail information about anabolic steroids and body building">
<META Name=keywords Content="anabolic steroids , buy, legal, mexican steroids, steriods , steroid, steriod , testosterone , steroid.com, anadrol , d-bol, clenbuterol , enatnthate, cypionate , winstrol , decca, sustanon , fina, body building, steroid abuse , cycle, stack">

----------


## Warrior

> Bro, I know HTML very well. Here's your Meta tag info. I see nothing that makes sense with your problem. A few typos that will stop the funtionality of the meta tag, but nothing about f*cking. 
> 
> meta http-equiv="Content-Type" Content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
> <META Name=description Content="Steroid . com provides detail information about anabolic steroids and body building">
> <META Name=keywords Content="anabolic steroids, buy, legal, mexican steroids, steriods, steroid, steriod, testosterone, steroid.com, anadrol, d-bol, clenbuterol, enatnthate, cypionate, winstrol, decca, sustanon, fina, body building, steroid abuse, cycle, stack">


Thanks!

The only thing I notice (assuming their isn't a meta tag that categorizes Steroid.com as SEX) is how Steriod .com is typed. In the domain I can not access it is Steroid . com - versus Steroid.com... but I doubt that would cause it... especially in a society were gear is OTC...

Are you sure their isn't any further tags, lower into the header tags, that might cause this classification? Thanks!!!

----------


## SportsMedVIP

> Thanks!
> 
> The only thing I notice (assuming their isn't a meta tag that categorizes Steroid .com as SEX) is how Steriod .com is typed. In the domain I can not access it is Steroid . com - versus Steroid.com... but I doubt that would cause it... especially in a society were gear is OTC...
> 
> Are you sure their isn't any further tags, lower into the header tags, that might cause this classification? Thanks!!!


I don't see anything else but you can take a look. This is everything from the opening page. 

<html>
<head>
<TITLE>Steroid . com entrance page - The largest most complete anabolic steroid site online! Anabolic Steroids info</TITLE>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" Content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<META Name=description Content="Steroid . com provides detail information about anabolic steroids and body building">
<META Name=keywords Content="anabolic steroids, buy, legal, mexican steroids, steriods , steroid, steriod, testosterone , steroid.com, anadrol , d-bol, clenbuterol , enatnthate, cypionate , winstrol , decca, sustanon , fina, body building, steroid abuse , cycle, stack">
<link rel="stylesheet" href="bg.css" type="text/css"><script language="JavaScript">
<!--
function MM_reloadPage(init) { //reloads the window if Nav4 resized
if (init==true) with (navigator) {if ((appName=="Netscape")&&(parseInt(appVersion)==4)) {
document.MM_pgW=innerWidth; document.MM_pgH=innerHeight; onresize=MM_reloadPage; }}
else if (innerWidth!=document.MM_pgW || innerHeight!=document.MM_pgH) location.reload();
}
MM_reloadPage(true);

// -->
</script><STYLE>
BODY 
{
MARGIN-TOP: 0px; 
SCROLLBAR-FACE-COLOR: #0F33A3; 
MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px; 
SCROLLBAR-HIGHLIGHT-COLOR: #0371DB; 
SCROLLBAR-SHADOW-COLOR: #0371DB; 
SCROLLBAR-ARROW-COLOR: #ffffff; 
SCROLLBAR-TRACK-COLOR: #07206B; 
SCROLLBAR-DARKSHADOW-COLOR: #0B1C4F; 
SCROLLBAR-BASE-COLOR: #12308D; 
scrollbar-3d-light-color: #12308D
}
element {

}
</STYLE>
</head>
<body bgcolor="#092E51" text="#CCCCCC" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0">
<table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" height="100%" class="bg">
<tr>
<td align="center" valign="top"> 
<table width="687" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
<tr> 
<td align="left" valign="top" height="39"><img src="images/mp1.jpg" alt="steroid . com worlds biggest anabolic steroid site" width="687" height="39"></td>
</tr>
<tr> 
<td align="left" valign="top" height="37"> 
<table width="687" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
<tr align="left" valign="top"> 
<td width="77" height="37"><img src="images/mp2.jpg" width="77" height="37"></td>
<td height="37" width="310"><img src="images/anabolic.gif" alt="Steroid.com Provides Information about Anabolic Steroids" width="310" height="37"></td>
<td height="37" width="300"><img src="images/mp3.jpg" alt="steroid alternatives " width="300" height="37"></td>
</tr>
</table>
</td>
</tr>
<tr> 
<td align="left" valign="top" height="245"> 
<table width="687" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
<tr align="left" valign="top"> 
<td width="30" height="245"><img src="images/conduet.gif" alt="anabolic steroids" width="30" height="43"></td>
<td height="245" background="images/mp4.gif" width="353">
<table width="353" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" height="221">
<tr align="left" valign="top"> 
<td width="47" height="32">&nbsp;</td>
<td height="32" width="309">&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
<tr align="left" valign="top"> 
<td width="47">&nbsp;</td>
<td width="309"> 
<table width="295" style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" height="100%">
<tr> 
<td align="left" valign="top"> 
<div style="OVERFLOW: auto; WIDTH: 100%; HEIGHT: 100%"> 
<table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="4" height="100%" class="txt">
<tr> 
<td align="left" valign="top"> 
<p><strong>Anabolic Steroids n</strong>: 
any of a group of synthetic steroids or 
hormones used to stimulate muscle and 
bone growth; sometimes used illicitly 
by athletes to increase their strength 
</p>
<p>Steroid .com will take you into the world 
of anabolic steroids and show you both 
the positives and negatives related to 
the use of these drugs. We will show you 
examples of how these anabolic steroids 
are cycled and stacked with other anabolic 
steroids to give the user their desired 
results and show you the side effects 
of those anabolic steroids. Anabolic steroids 
are not to be used without a doctor’s 
supervision and guidance. An overwhelming 
amount of the younger population and even 
an amazing amount of the older are using 
Anabolic steroids as a recreational or 
performance enhancing drug. The use of 
steroids will help to create a stronger 
more muscular physic but only when used 
with proper training and diet. Steroid 
.com tries to bring anabolic steroid information 
to the public on a non-bias platform. 
Steroids are illegal to use without a 
prescription in many countries and is 
recognized as an illegal drug. Please 
research the laws in your own country. 
</p>
<p><strong>NOTE: </strong>Anabolic Steroids 
can be dangerous to a person’s health 
and if an individual must take these anabolic 
steroids, please make sure they research 
and have the proper medical supervision. 
Steroid .com does not recommend the use 
of steroids.</p> 
</td>
</tr>
</table>
</div>
</td>
</tr>
</table>
</td>
</tr>
</table>
</td>
<td height="245">
<table width="304" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
<tr> 
<td align="left" valign="top" width="304" height="43">
 <table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
<tr align="left" valign="top"> 
<td width="58"><img src="images/mp5a.jpg" alt="cycles" width="58" height="43"></td>
<td>
<table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
<tr>
<td align="left" valign="top" height="18"><img src="images/mp5b.jpg" alt="steroid stacks" width="146" height="18"></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td align="left" valign="top">
<table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
<tr align="left" valign="top"> 
<td width="30"><img src="images/conduet2.gif" alt="steroid abuse" width="30" height="25"></td>
<td width="80"><img src="images/mp5d.jpg" alt="steroid use " width="80" height="25"></td>
<td width="36"><img src="images/conduet3.gif" alt="mexican steroids" width="36" height="25"></td>
</tr>
</table>
</td>
</tr>
</table>
</td>
<td width="100"><img src="images/mp5c.jpg" alt="inject" width="100" height="43"></td>
</tr>
</table>
</td>
</tr>
<tr> 
<td align="left" valign="top">
<table width="304" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
<tr>
<td width="203"><img src="images/mp6.jpg" width="203" height="151" alt="steroid . com provide detail information about anabolic steroids and body building"></td>
<td><img src="images/mp7.gif" alt="anabolic review" width="101" height="151"></td>
</tr>
</table>
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td align="left" valign="top"><a href="http://www.allsportsnutrition.com"><img src="images/mp8.gif" alt="leave steroid . com All Sports Nutrition Supplements available from AllSportsNutrition.com" width="304" height="51" border="0"></a></td>
 </tr>
</table>
</td>
</tr>
</table>
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td align="left" valign="top">
<table width="687" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
<tr align="left" valign="top"> 
<td width="389"> 
<table width="389" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
<tr align="left" valign="top"> 
<td width="130"><img src="images/mp9.gif" alt="safe steroid useage" width="130" height="96"></td>
<td><a href="main.php"><img src="images/mp9b.gif" alt="Enter Steroid.com for Information about Anabolic Steroids" width="259" height="96" border="0"></a></td>
</tr>
</table>
</td>
<td background="images/mp10.gif"><font size="1" color="#FFFF00" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><br>
<br>
By agreeing I hereby acknowledge that I have read the 
<b><a href="http://www.steroid.com/disc.php"><font color="#FFFFFF">Terms and Conditions</font></a></b> of the WEB SITE and agree to abide by and 
be bound by the same.<br>
<b><a href="http://www.steroid.com/main.php"><font color="#FFFFFF">Enter 
Steroid.com</font></a><font color="#FFFFFF"> &gt;&gt;</font></b></font></td>
</tr>
</table>
</td>
</tr>
</table>
</td>
</tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>

----------


## bigdaddyets

works fine with mine to. You get it working?

----------


## oldnsedentary

> Yeah... well you don't live in a society where they choose what you can see and what you can't...


China?

----------


## Vincealot

That sucks. There are countries that dictate what u can and cant do on the internet? I'm a little nieve to think otherwise but man I thought the net was the last true place of freedom.

----------

